# Dry firing and SR9???



## veedubz (May 4, 2009)

I noticed that it has no de-cocker. Will it hurt to dry fire it?


----------



## Guest (May 24, 2009)

When in doubt, RTFM!

This is from page 17 of the owner's manual:

_"The RUGER® SR9 pistols can be dry-fired without damage to the striker or other components *as long as the magazine is inserted*."_

Scott


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

I would recommend that if you are going to practice by dry firing to invest in some snap caps. They're cheap insurance.


----------



## veedubz (May 4, 2009)

Don't own the gun yet. Looking at getting one. Did not like the fact of it always being cocked. Used to being able to decock my Beretta.


----------



## Wildbill846 (Mar 3, 2008)

veedubz said:


> Don't own the gun yet. Looking at getting one. Did not like the fact of it always being cocked. Used to being able to decock my Beretta.


Well, more accurately, it's half-cocked....just like all striker-fired pistols such as the Glock, Smith & Wesson M&P, Springfield XD, etc. Comparing that sort of action to a Beretta is like comparing apples and oranges. It's not the same as carrying your Beretta or even a 1911 with the hammer back. Pulling the trigger actually finishes the cocking action much like a double-action pistol, except it's half way cocked already. Decocking the SR9 (if it were possible) means you would have to rack the slide before you could fire....it's not a DA/SA like your Beretta.


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

Wildbill846 said:


> Well, more accurately, it's half-cocked....just like all striker-fired pistols such as the Glock, Smith & Wesson M&P, Springfield XD, etc.


Not sure of the M&P, but the XD is fully cocked, not half-cocked. Pulling the trigger only releases the striker and does not complete the cocking and then the release. That is why the BATF classifies it as single action versus the Glock that they classify as double action.


----------



## Wildbill846 (Mar 3, 2008)

Yup, my mistake on the XD. I just remembered with the SR9, a good example that the trigger completes the cocking action is that some people have been cutting coils off their striker spring in order to lighten up the trigger.


----------



## Pistolero (Mar 6, 2009)

I don't miss the days of having to reset the striker between practice squeezes of the trigger with snap caps. I now use a full DA/SA pistol that allows me to pull the trigger unlimited times for practice without partially retracting the slide each time. This makes for better AND easier training IM(not so)HO.


----------



## James NM (Jan 4, 2007)

veedubz said:


> Don't own the gun yet. Looking at getting one...


Well, if you don't own the gun yet, go ahead and dry fire it. Won't hurt it a bit. You could even break up your firing session with a little air guitar. :smt033


----------

